# Jordan Models Erie B-2 Steam Shovel in 1/87



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I built of of these to add to a collection of construction equipment on my model RR. I model the 1930's. Kit IS A CHALLANGE. Its a "tweezer Kit" and YOU WILL NEED A MAGNIFIER no matter how good you can see.


----------

